# Game 60: Official Houston @ Seattle GAME THREAD. 3/8. 9:00 CST



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Payback! We owe Seattle for that TERRIBLY officiated game 2 weeks ago. Yao will have to get off on the Sonics, just like he did before. McGrady going to the hoop is essential, because when he does that, he draws more fouls and his jump shooting game opens up. We have to rebound and guard the 3 point arc well, because 4-20 (Seattle 2 weeks ago) wont happen again. 

I say we win this one, in a shootout.

Rockets 110
Sonics 106


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rockets-105
Sonics-103


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, don't be mad at the Sonics if you think that the refs screwed up. Take it on on the refs instead. I yell at the refs darn near every game that I attend.

I'll be at Key Arena tonight as usual and we will be ready. I figure that this will be a close game, possibly decided by a couple of free throws in the final minute.

G-Force


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we win 87 85 and the refs are with us this time lol


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

This game will see how much noise rockets will make in the playoff,so i hope rockets win this one badly!


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

This is gooing to be a very important game for both teams...since we are maybe gooing to play against the sonics in the first round of the playoffs, we need to make some noise...anyway...the key for tonights game is play good perimeter D...If they are gooing to make those 3 pointers, we are screwed...please Yao, stay away from foul trouble.....Go Rockets


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Sonics will be at full strength with Fortson back, and he's just the type of player that bothers Yao. Like Brian Grant, he can get into Yao's lower back and make him struggle for position. Not to mention he's a beast on the boards. But hopefully McGrady can get going against Lewis and Yao gets his shots. I can't say I see us pulling this one out, not unless Yao establishes some dominance in the paint and on the boards.

Can Mike James create for his teammates?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think we'll win. Last time we lost to them at home and they didn't have Fortson and they shot poorly.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what the heck!their 3 pts percentage:100% and yao looked tired on the court


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I don't think we'll win. Last time we lost to them at home and they didn't have Fortson and they shot poorly.


They have just come out blazing to start the first. Last time we had Strickland as our starting PG, and really deserved to win that game if it wasn't for the refs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rashard Lewis and Ray Allen have hit 8-9 3PTers! Their hot shooting has caused Van Gundy to go into semi-panic mode, which means forget about feeding Yao the ball and give Tracy the green light to shoot at will. TMac has been great though, with 19 points in the first half. Every time we got within 5 or 6, Seattle would hit a big 3 and keep some breathing space.

I think we'll tighten up defensively in the 2nd half, and hopefully Seattle won't continue shooting 56%. 

Houston 50 (54.3 %)
Seattle 59 (56.1 %)


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

wow..can we please play some good perimeter D?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It was very interesting to see Yao get aggressive with the refs. Not sure if you guys saw it, but they showed a clip of Yao tugging on the refs elbow after Nick Collison was called for a loose ball foul. Looks like he's sick of getting held down when he goes up for rebounds.


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It was very interesting to see Yao get aggressive with the refs. Not sure if you guys saw it, but they showed a clip of Yao tugging on the refs elbow after Nick Collison was called for a loose ball foul. Looks like he's sick of getting held down when he goes up for rebounds.


well..I saw it...but the point is that Yao didn't asked for the ball enough...at least he's not foul prone tonight...This game is still winnable.we just need them to start missing shots...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow... Wesley is playing some great, suffocating defense on Allen.

It's a 1 point game!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Good things happen when Yao is aggressive in the paint. Not to mention our defense has just shut down Seattle.


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

wow...Yao is starting to play like an warriors....2 baskets in a row...Looking good..We leading by 3...Hell Yeah...After the bad start, I was almost gooing to close the tv...But oh well...We all know that the roxs are never dead


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wesley and the Rockets hold the Sonics to *6* 3rd quarter points.


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

Tmac with 2 steals in a row...Is it me or tmac was fouled on that last 3 point???


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sonics got ice cold

and 6 pts was the lowest score of sonics team history?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

WHAT A MOVE BY YAO! Right after Fortson slapped him in the face.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,what a move by yao!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This Seattle crowd is deafening.

This has been such an intense game, what a first round series this would be for Houston. The ball has gone to either Yao or McGrady in the last 6 minutes, always a good sign.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yao big block!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Great play call by JVG. What a game!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Ming has been dominant. Absolutely dominant. James had some audacity to flop on that last play.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, I wish I was watching this. From the live stats, Yao seems to have gone nuts in the last quarter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady misses a big FT. He has not been a good FT shooter in the final moments. 

Seattle should run some multiple high screens on this play and get Lewis the shot.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

over,over! we win! :clap: what a game! even my computer broke down just now


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Seattle should run some multiple high screens on this play and get Lewis the shot.


 :biggrin: Bowen did a great job on the final play.


Whew... what a win. This is a very good team guys, when everybody knows their role and we play smart basketball. Mike James stopped shooting the ball in the 2nd half, Wesley played great defense, Barry and Bowen were superb, and Yao/TMac did their thing.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

:banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: 
great game!


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow..Tmac is SOOOOOOOOOO clutch...that 3 pointer and that basket at the end were huge...This W is so great...Tmac and Yao are so clutch...Hell yeah :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

and memphis just lost to kings? :cheers:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> and memphis just lost to kings? :cheers:


Good.

I'd much rather play Seattle in the first round than Dallas, so I'm actually pretty happy with the 6th seed.


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Good.
> 
> I'd much rather play Seattle in the first round than Dallas, so I'm actually pretty happy with the 6th seed.


I think we all want to play against the Sonics....Dallas are without a doubt the secound best team in the West when they are healthy..Anyway...Great Win


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> :biggrin: Bowen did a great job on the final play.
> 
> 
> Whew... what a win. This is a very good team guys, when everybody knows their role and we play smart basketball. Mike James stopped shooting the ball in the 2nd half, Wesley played great defense, Barry and Bowen were superb, and Yao/TMac did their thing.


This team will go far when Mike James knows his role.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Good.
> 
> I'd much rather play Seattle in the first round than Dallas, so I'm actually pretty happy with the 6th seed.


Yes, Dalls is very fast paced team, like Phoenix. Rockets matches up better against Sonics and Spurs.


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

Raxel said:


> This team will go far when Mike James knows his role.


is it me or James took some very bad shots.....I think Sura should start as our PG...James is kinda of a ballhog..doesnt pass the ball enough to Yao


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> They have just come out blazing to start the first. Last time we had Strickland as our starting PG, and really deserved to win that game if it wasn't for the refs.


Actually, aside from Mutombo's block that was called a foul, and Yao's ridiculous hooking foul, I don't think we were really that badly screwed last time. There are always going to be some bad calls, and apart from those (admittedly cruicial) two, there were poor calls pretty much evenly on both sides. Of course, it's easy to say this right after we have exacted revenge on the Sonics -- like everyone else, I was fuming after that last loss.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Good game, my butthole was puckered the last quarter. Glad the Rockets pulled it out.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

TiMacMania said:


> is it me or James took some very bad shots.....I think Sura should start as our PG...James is kinda of a ballhog..doesnt pass the ball enough to Yao


I'm with you, James took too many shots, he should know he's signed as PG, not SG. Sura doesn't pass balls to Yao either. But I think Yao should demands ball more, not just take the position. Sometime, you really need ask for the ball.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Whoooooooohoooooooooo, sounds like a great win!! Sux being down in Australia, never get to see the games..and even if it's on, have to work. baaah

HOW da hell did we restrict Seattle to their record low 6 points in the third quarter!?!?! Well done to the team for only turning the ball over 10 times.... and TMac, ZERO turnovers.... very well done champ! Also good to see Memphis drop one today giving us a two game buffer, it's going to be neck and neck till the end for the 6th and 7th spots.

welcome to the boards btw TiMacMania


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

Sweeper said:


> Whoooooooohoooooooooo, sounds like a great win!! Sux being down in Australia, never get to see the games..and even if it's on, have to work. baaah
> 
> HOW da hell did we restrict Seattle to their record low 6 points in the third quarter!?!?! Well done to the team for only turning the ball over 10 times.... and TMac, ZERO turnovers.... very well done champ! Also good to see Memphis drop one today giving us a two game buffer, it's going to be neck and neck till the end for the 6th and 7th spots.
> 
> welcome to the boards btw TiMacMania


thanks bro..I appreciate the Welcome...Well, you can always download the games on torrents....


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Raxel said:


> This team will go far when Mike James knows his role.


Agreed.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> we win 87 85 and the refs are with us this time lol


dang im smooth lol but i think this is a good game and im glad we won it b/c ot shows we have a chance to move to the nxt round not to mention there shots arnt going to always drop in a 7 game seris


----------

